
European Copyright Ruling Ushers in New Dark Era for Hyperlinks - dwaxe
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/09/european-copyright-ruling-ushers-new-dark-era-hyperlinks
======
rosege
Wonder how/if this will effect google? They profit from providing links.

~~~
DiabloD3
The EU is slowly cutting itself off from the Internet anyways, with the
continued nonsensical idiocy they keep doing.

Eventually, either the problem with solve itself, or, well, a different kind
of problem will find it's solution. Dark era, indeed.

~~~
cJ0th
The evil has a name: Günther Öttinger.

Öttinger is pushing for what he calls the "Digital Single Market". The main
idea is to facilitate the free flow of online services and entertainment
across national borders (of the EU). So far so good. But given that he, the
commissioner for Digital Economy and !Society!, apparently only cares about
the market and not what I'd call the indigenous Internet population/culture
(which apparently all bigger political and economic players want to eliminate
or at least don't care about) the dark era approaches indeed.

Since he appears to view the Internet as nothing but a market and comes across
like a guy from the past I'd speculate that he strives for some sort of
protectionism for the European Internet (/"market") truly believing that this
is what the EU really needs.

